# Ovar - 6.6KW OBC+1.5KW DC-DC Converter Liquid-cooled



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

Does anybody have any experience with Ovar and possibly their 6.6KW OBC+1.5KW DC-DC Converter Liquid-cooled?









6.6KW OBC+3KW DC-DC Converter 800V - ovartech


6.6KW OBC charger. Output power: 6.6KW. Efficiency: 95%. Input voltage range: 85V AC-265V AC. Output voltage range: 200V DC-420V DC.



www.ovartech.com


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow, very impressive.

If anyone knows of other, competitive solutions with anywhere near that kind of flexibility, please post!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What is the price?


----------



## Qckslvrslash (Oct 29, 2019)

These are the units stealth EV rebrands and sells.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Not the 800V unit, not yet anyways


----------



## Qckslvrslash (Oct 29, 2019)

True, but they are the importers. I am using one in my build, the 400V version at least


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

Bidirectional would be cool...








Bi-directional 6.6KW OBC+3KW DC-DC Converter


Bi-directional 6.6KW OBC+1.5KW DC-DC Converter Output power: 6.6KW. Input voltage range: 85V AC-265V AC. Output voltage range: 200-500V DC.



www.ovartech.com


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

Qckslvrslash said:


> True, but they are the importers. I am using one in my build, the 400V version at least


 I am looking for one for my 400V build as well. What batteries are you running with yours? What BMS? I was thinking about getting the bidirectional model just incase I need the power externally.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

frodus said:


> What is the price?


$1280. for the 
CAD662DF400A-14152


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm more curious about details for the higher voltage model. Not bad for the 6.6kW charger at 400V.


----------



## Qckslvrslash (Oct 29, 2019)

Megatron451 said:


> I am looking for one for my 400V build as well. What batteries are you running with yours? What BMS? I was thinking about getting the bidirectional model just incase I need the power externally.


I am using the Chrysler Pacifica LG chem batteries. In total I have 12 modules in my car.


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

Jealous that you got in on those before they all got pulled, can't get those anymore...


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

What is Chrysler Pacifica now using?


----------



## Qckslvrslash (Oct 29, 2019)

john61ct said:


> What is Chrysler Pacifica now using?


Same batteries.

Lg just issued a cease and desist to people reselling them. They were never coming from wrecked cars. All the resellers had some other source and that is what lg shut down. For understandable reasons as I have seen countless people run them without a bms or environmental protection and insist it is safe to do so


----------



## Qckslvrslash (Oct 29, 2019)

Megatron451 said:


> Jealous that you got in on those before they all got pulled, can't get those anymore...


Yeah it kinda sucks. I bought 12 of them just before LG put the clamps down.

They are going in the car as soon as my cooling plates show up and I decide whether I want to make an aluminum or steel battery box


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Qckslvrslash said:


> Same batteries.
> 
> Lg just issued a cease and desist to people reselling them. They were never coming from wrecked cars. All the resellers had some other source and that is what lg shut down. For understandable reasons as I have seen countless people run them without a bms or environmental protection and insist it is safe to do so


I wonder if the dealer network sells the replacement packs reasonably.

And if they track centrally how many packs a given owner has purchased, throw a red flag?


----------



## Qckslvrslash (Oct 29, 2019)

john61ct said:


> I wonder if the dealer network sells the replacement packs reasonably.
> 
> And if they track centrally how many packs a given owner has purchased, throw a red flag?


They do sell the packs for 14k. I paid half that for twice as many. I think they were coming from other offsales


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks. As you said them days are over


----------



## Qckslvrslash (Oct 29, 2019)

john61ct said:


> Thanks. As you said them days are over


Zero ev still sells a different lg battery and a similar calb battery


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

I thought CALB only sells LFP ?


----------

